# error con quodlibet

## ppkombo61

Hola.

La version quodlibet-3.6.2 marcada como estable para 64 bits me tira el siguiente error.

  quodlibet 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/quodlibet", line 231, in <module>

    main(util.argv)

  File "/usr/bin/quodlibet", line 35, in main

    quodlibet.init()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/quodlibet/__init__.py", line 555, in init

    _init_gtk()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/quodlibet/__init__.py", line 283, in _init_gtk

    gi.require_version('Soup', '2.4')

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gi/__init__.py", line 102, in require_version

    raise ValueError('Namespace %s not available' % namespace)

ValueError: Namespace Soup not available

Segun lo que he leido habia un bugg que se solucino hace tiempo.

No tengo ni idea de que puede ser.

cualquier ayuda se agradece.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/quodlibet/__init__.py", line 283, in _init_gtk
> 
> gi.require_version('Soup', '2.4') 

 

Parece que necesitas actualizar soup. Prueba con: 

```
(root)# emerge -v --oneshot libsoup
```

----------

## ppkombo61

Perfecto.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

----------

